# Sex dreams



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Does anyone ever have sexual dreams? And I don't mean "wet dreams" like you have as a teenager as much as the mental imagery of sex related in the dreams.

I have had quite a few lately. They are not actually of the sex act itself but the lead up to it. The settings are quite real and the mental shot of excitement is really profound. Very positive feeling and very exciting.

Maybe its something I am eating and if so, I'm going keep eating it!


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

I’ve been having them quite a lot lately. I won’t admit that anywhere but here! Unlike you, I’m not enjoying them. Going through a divorce and living in a home with your soon to be ex spouse who you dislike in so many ways but still find yourself incredibly physically attracted to is very difficult. I have woken up in physical pain from some of the sex dreams I’ve been having about him lately. Why can’t my brain at least replace him with another man? A celebrity maybe? My high school boyfriend even? The average looking middle age guy with the dad bod down the street who always mows his lawn with his shirt off?

Are you sexually frustrated? If so, that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I have experienced a couple of vivid sex dreams in last year or so. I'm sex deprived with the woman I love at the moment, so getting close to having PIV sex in a dream with her, only to wake up just prior to the big 'entry', was very frustrating.

Yes, the lady I'm in love with in the dream, was so very beautiful. She was wanting me as much as I wanted her. Waking up before the final copulation was so 'premature.' Lolol


----------



## Cocomoon (6 mo ago)

ah_sorandy said:


> I have experienced a couple of vivid sex dreams in last year or so. I'm sex deprived with the woman I love at the moment, so getting close to having PIV sex in a dream with her, only to wake up just prior to the big 'entry', was very frustrating.
> 
> Yes, the lady I'm in love with in the dream, was so very beautiful. She was wanting me as much as I wanted her. Waking up before the final copulation was so 'premature.' Lolol


Is this how everyone’s sex dreams are? I thought it was only me. I always wake up right before we get to that part….


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Does anyone ever have sexual dreams? And I don't mean "wet dreams" like you have as a teenager as much as the mental imagery of sex related in the dreams.
> 
> I have had quite a few lately. They are not actually of the sex act itself but the lead up to it. The settings are quite real and the mental shot of excitement is really profound. Very positive feeling and very exciting.
> 
> Maybe its something I am eating and if so, I'm going keep eating it!


All my life. I sometimes wake up feeling guilty.😳


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

No wet dreams since my 20s. Have had a couple sex dreams in past 10 years or so. Fun results after I tell wife why I woke up hard! Lol. Dreams are about she and I in various situations. One was a swingers party at our friend’s house. Seemed so real. Always think of it when visit there.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> All my life. I sometimes wake up feeling guilty.😳


You shouldn't feel guilty about your recurring dream about Bea Arthur. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> You shouldn't feel guilty about your recurring dream about Bea Arthur. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


I thought I was the only one!


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

For a while I had vivid dreams of my Ex. My ineptitude of lying because I didn't have the balls to own up to my own lies killed those dreams.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Cocomoon said:


> Is this how everyone’s sex dreams are? I thought it was only me. I always wake up right before we get to that part….


Well, I'm happy to know that I'm not the only one!

Everything about the 2 dreams I had were so real, and it was very frustrating to NOT consummate what felt so good right up to the point where I woke up before going in. When I woke up, I was also still aroused for real!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> You shouldn't feel guilty about your recurring dream about Bea Arthur. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Oh, I have no hang ups about tall women.😉


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I don’t have them often but it’s more often than I wish. I chalk it up to not being able to be truly intimate or physical with a man since before last summer and the fact I’m 35. Makes for a miserable morning for me.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

What makes me uncomfortable about my sex dreams is that they are usually about people who I would consciously NEVER be attracted too or interested in.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

have had sex dream the odd time and as far as i can recall I always wake up right before the good part 
A few times I had dream about my wife but I did not know the man , 
I all so had dreams of murder or running away from something , would wake up talking or calling out , I can wake up up set because it was so real like 
I am a very deep sleeper and can sleep through a thunder storm last 14 of July we have a lake beside our house some people had a party around our lake and they let off fireworks I was told about it the next morning ,

if I am very tired going to bed , I am told if MY wife asks me something I can respond to her with something like "let me alone "


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> What makes me uncomfortable about my sex dreams is that they are usually about people who I would consciously NEVER be attracted too or interested in.


 not long ago I had a dream having sex with a girl I went to school with over 40 years ago


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> not long ago I had a dream having sex with a girl I went to school with over 40 years ago


I either read or heard somewhere that the people that you remember in your dreams aren't the actual people that your mind is conjuring


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I either read or heard somewhere that the people that you remember in your dreams aren't the actual people that your mind is conjuring


Nope, not buying that for a moment! I know who I was with in both of my erotic dreams. The details were just too vivid and real. Don't ask me how I knew! Lolol

I sometimes wake up from dreams without the foggiest idea what I was dreaming. But these 2 erotic dreams were like it was real when I woke up and I remembered every single detail right down to the surroundings I was in!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> Nope, not buying that for a moment! I know who I was with in both of my erotic dreams. The details were just too vivid and real. Don't ask me how I knew! Lolol
> 
> I sometimes wake up from dreams without the foggiest idea what I was dreaming. But these 2 erotic dreams were like it was real when I woke up and I remembered every single detail right down to the surroundings I was in!


Well, if that is true I would like to know why I have dreamed about some of the people I have. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> Well, if that is true I would like to know why I have dreamed about some of the people I have. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Mistaken identities obviously!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I remember maybe only a couple dreams a year and normally they are of the falling off a cliff and dying variety.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ah_sorandy said:


> Mistaken identities obviously!


I hope so because if not I am going to have to have a LONG talk with myself


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

The dreams I’ve had, my wife has been the co-star in some. in others, we are with a person or persons whom I do not recognize. Not sure what the dreams mean, but they are fun!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> I remember maybe only a couple dreams a year and normally they are of the falling off a cliff and dying variety.


I once had a dream where I was wanted for murder. I prefer sex dreams.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> I hope so because if not I am going to have to have a LONG talk with myself


As long as you are not dreaming when you have that LONG talk. You might not know you are talking to yourself! 😁


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Longtime Hubby said:


> The dreams I’ve had, my wife has been the co-star in some. in others, we are with a person or persons whom I do not recognize. Not sure what the dreams mean, but they are fun!


Ask your wife who the other people were!


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I just dream about being at work and people getting eaten by animals. Which would be fine on the weekdays but it could at least take a break on the weekends.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Does anyone ever have sexual dreams? And I don't mean "wet dreams" like you have as a teenager as much as the mental imagery of sex related in the dreams.
> 
> I have had quite a few lately. They are not actually of the sex act itself but the lead up to it. The settings are quite real and the mental shot of excitement is really profound. Very positive feeling and very exciting.
> 
> Maybe its something I am eating and if so, I'm going keep eating it!


As matter of fact, had trouble sleeping last night from about midnight on. Dreams about wife and I, waking up about every hour with wood. Since prostate removal. unfortunately "wet" dreams are permanently in my past.

She finally woke at 6AM and had her for real. I injected T two days ago and the first three days after that are a "high".


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't remember my dreams. Even if I remember them the next morning, which is very rare, I won't remember them after a day or so.

The trouble begins when your wife has dreams about you doing things, and then she is mad at you when she wakes up.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Cocomoon said:


> Are you sexually frustrated? If so, that probably has a lot to do with it.


Well, I am having them about things I have never done sexually so maybe thats it?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I seldom remember my dreams, but a few times a year I may have a very vivid sex dream that I remember. Some are disturbing, and some are amazing.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> As matter of fact, had trouble sleeping last night from about midnight on. Dreams about wife and I, waking up about every hour with wood. Since prostate removal. unfortunately "wet" dreams are permanently in my past.
> 
> She finally woke at 6AM and had her for real. I injected T two days ago and the first three days after that are a "high".


Huh. Is this fairly recent or old news? Don't mean to pry.
I hope everything related to the prostate removal continues to ge as good as possible.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

ah_sorandy said:


> Ask your wife who the other people were!


I have! None of the people I describe ring a bell. oh well, still fun


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When I struggle to sleep, which is common these days, I sleep with documentaries playing in the background. Sometimes they narrate my dreams 😅

If I do have sex dreams, I always wake up before the fun begins 😑


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

yes, sometimes, but they usually involve my wife, so you can imagine how painful it is. Even more painful are the dreams about us arguing because she's found a new man...


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> When I struggle to sleep, which is common these days, I sleep with documentaries playing in the background. Sometimes they narrate my dreams 😅
> 
> If I do have sex dreams, I always wake up before the fun begins 😑


Bummer! But at least you know about antelope in The Serengeti


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> yes, sometimes, but they usually involve my wife, so you can imagine how painful it is. Even more painful are the dreams about us arguing because she's found a new man...


Hope you get through the tough times intact. You knew this may happen......


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hope you get through the tough times intact. You knew this may happen......


It's a dream... she hasn't found another man. I know for sure that she is not looking for another man, because she told me. And she has severe body image issues. But you never know...


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I’ll have this happen usually when it’s been a while either with my wife or solo. A few times I’ve woken up and had been so turned on I had to go clean up, but not a complete wet dream. 

Really sucks too as my wife is not a do it in the morning person. Then again she never wants to any time of the day.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> I’ll have this happen usually when it’s been a while either with my wife or solo. A few times I’ve woken up and had been so turned on I had to go clean up, but not a complete wet dream.
> 
> Really sucks too as my wife is not a do it in the morning person. Then again she never wants to any time of the day.


Sorry to hear she is not interested


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Bummer! But at least you know about antelope in The Serengeti


Maybe I should try to sleep with sex documentaries and see what dreams I end up with 😅


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I go through periods sporadically where I seem to remember a dream almost every day and then I'll go months without remembering any. Often they are right at the edge of my memory and if I don't actively try to recall them on the spot they just fade away. 

Anyway, the dreams I remember are sexual in nature probably 1/3 to 1/2 of the time. Some subtly sexual, others down right obscene. Some involve my wife, some involve others. Most of the time I can't quite seem to point my finger on who it is. I'll be honest, some have even been ****/bisexual in nature. It is a dream and there is no connection to real life. There are some common interceptions for certain themes, but to consensus is dreams do not foreshadow something coming in your real life or something you desire in your real life. 

I have read that when you dream of sex with someone other than your SO it usually means you are desiring some sort of change. Not necessarily even sex related, just longing for change in general and that is how your mind manifests that desire.


----------



## ComplicatedMarriage (Jun 3, 2021)

I have them from time to time, and it's my husband in the dream(s). I think it's just because I'm often sexually frustrated lately and dreaming about what I wish was actually happening. . .


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

ComplicatedMarriage said:


> I have them from time to time, and it's my husband in the dream(s). I think it's just because I'm often sexually frustrated lately and dreaming about what I wish was actually happening. . .


probably


ComplicatedMarriage said:


> I have them from time to time, and it's my husband in the dream(s). I think it's just because I'm often sexually frustrated lately and dreaming about what I wish was actually happening. . .


probably


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mine are the beginnings of a threesome with two women. They are just normal average women but are really into it and seem really excited for it to happen. We are not actually having sex yet but almost and they are all giddy and excited. Have had the same dream a few times in the last few weeks. Women are different but their excitement level is the same.

Definitely puts a smile on my face when I wake up!

Ahhhh to have that happen in real life! Sadly just a dream.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I walked into a harem once, and I was the king. There was a heated pool at the centre surrounded by many beautiful women beckoning me on and many soft hands ready to... yup, woke up straight away 😑

Has anyone ever slept through dream sex? Have you ever tried to go back to sleep hoping to get back into the dream? Has that ever worked? lol

I think we just get too excited 🙄


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> I walked into a harem once, and I was the king. There was a heated pool at the centre surrounded by many beautiful women beckoning me on and many soft hands ready to... yup, woke up straight away 😑
> 
> Has anyone ever slept through dream sex? Have you ever tried to go back to sleep hoping to get back into the dream? Has that ever worked? lol
> 
> I think we just get too excited 🙄


I tried once and then the dream continued with my wife yelling at me about it was time to get up and get to work. I thought "What a crappy dream" but then I realized I wasn't dreaming or even sleeping...it was her for real. LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I was a kid I inherited my brothers bedroom when he left home. He had a full size poster of Brooke Shields on his bedroom wall. It was from the movie the Blue Lagoon. 
That’s who I used to dream about. 🤤🤤


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was a kid I inherited my brothers bedroom when he left home. He had a full size poster of Brooke Shields on his bedroom wall. It was from the movie the Blue Lagoon.
> That’s who I used to dream about. 🤤🤤


Or that classic Farah Fawcett poster. I still have that one in my room. Wait, did I just say type that in my "outside voice"?


----------



## Philip P. (Nov 11, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Does anyone ever have sexual dreams? And I don't mean "wet dreams" like you have as a teenager as much as the mental imagery of sex related in the dreams.
> 
> I have had quite a few lately. They are not actually of the sex act itself but the lead up to it. The settings are quite real and the mental shot of excitement is really profound. Very positive feeling and very exciting.
> 
> Maybe its something I am eating and if so, I'm going keep eating it!


When we were younger with small kids I often had sex dreams. I worked a lot and my wife did too. We had our kids when we were younger and had less alone time. As we had more time for intimacy as the kids got older the dreams mostly went away.

She promised me something special for my 50th birthday with respect to intimacy and in the two weeks leading up to it (which I won’t go into). I had a couple of sex dreams. In other words, sometimes something different or even a little naughty can trigger a sex dream.

Sometimes certain foods might trigger dreams but I don’t know the connections.

An event might trigger a dream. Not so many years ago I got disgusted and eventually shaved my head all the way because of male pattern baldness: I was very sad about it. I always had longer hair and I felt old. I overheard my wife actually rave about how much better she thought I looked bald while speaking to her sister. She thought I was taller looking and, to her, way more attractive and younger. She told her sister she’s a “fan of the shaved head look on a man.” That resulted it a weird sex dream later that for some reason lol. Sometimes big or small events can trigger dreams subconsciously.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

What was the special gift for 50th?


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> When I was a kid I inherited my brothers bedroom when he left home. He had a full size poster of Brooke Shields on his bedroom wall. It was from the movie the Blue Lagoon.
> That’s who I used to dream about.





FloridaGuy1 said:


> Or that classic Farah Fawcett poster. I still have that one in my room. Wait, did I just say type that in my "outside voice"?


You guys would enjoy "Pictures of Lilly ' by the Who.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Quad73 said:


> You guys would enjoy "Pictures of Lilly ' by the Who.


Ha


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

For those who know about some of my feelings towards sex you might be surprised to know that even I have sex dreams and I even like them sometimes. No, we never actually make it to orgasm in the dream though 🤣


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> For those who know about some of my feelings towards sex you might be surprised to know that even I have sex dreams and I even like them sometimes. No, we never actually make it to orgasm in the dream though 🤣


My wife claims she never has sex dreams. I don't know. Also used to claim no fantasies. Not says she does have those but won't reveal any. it's like I'm married to a CIA agent.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolfman1968 said:


> I don't remember my dreams. Even if I remember them the next morning, which is very rare, I won't remember them after a day or so.
> 
> The trouble begins when your wife has dreams about you doing things, and then she is mad at you when she wakes up.


Yup. Happened to me from Mrs. Conan a LOT!😵‍💫


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> What was the special gift for 50th?


I still really want to know too. I didn't get anything special for my 50th as if I did, I would have surely remembered as it was just a few years ago.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I still really want to know too. I didn't get anything special for my 50th as if I did, I would have surely remembered as it was just a few years ago.


Dinner out with extended family at my fave restaurant. She treated me well later


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Dinner out with extended family at my fave restaurant. She treated me well later


Thats fun. A male friend of mine got the ultimate 50th birthday gift from his wife. I won't go into details but just say it involved one of her friends.  But then they kind of did that sort of thing even before his 50th birthday LOL


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Holy cow!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Upon waking the other morning, Batman asked if I'd had any dreams. In fairness, I was still half asleep when I answered, 'The buff guy from that TV show was in it and..' to which he chuckled and responded, 'Awesome, thanks babe..' to which I continued that it wasn't a sexy dream (really, it wasn't) and instead I was having to walk along the tops of walls to get out of an area and the buff guy was going to let me (and those I was with) take a short-cut through his place, yet I felt an edginess around him and then discovered that he had a leopard and so then I was trying to get out of his place quickly without encountering the leopard ...and so on and so forth. Usual dream stuff.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Sexy dreams are few and far between for me. Too busy walking across tops of walls and such. Funny typing that alongside my chosen avatar here. However, there was one a few months ago that was NOT sexy but was sex-related. It was extremely vivid and I shared the dream with Batman and he reacted the same way I did about it, essentially 'ewww!' ....I mean, if my subconscious needs to express something to me why can't it be simple to translate back to me than the freak-show that occurred in that particular dream. What the heck was that one about? And no WAY am I sharing what it was here!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And also that kind of sex-related but NOT sexy dream... given it's not starring my husband and isn't even sexy, could it not at the very least feature a Bradley Cooper in Star is Born type than who my mind decided to go with? (a different celebrity). I think I'm still disturbed by that one. Of the few and far between sexy dreams though, and that I remember, have actually included my husband. And yes, did share with him at the time too. I believe the response was, 'atta girl'.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

heartsbeating said:


> And also that kind of sex-related but NOT sexy dream... given it's not starring my husband and isn't even sexy, could it not at the very least feature a Bradley Cooper in Star is Born type than who my mind decided to go with? (a different celebrity). I think I'm still disturbed by that one. Of the few and far between sexy dreams though, and that I remember, have actually included my husband. And yes, did share with him at the time too. I believe the response was, 'atta girl'.


The sex dreams I have include just average looking women. Even in my dreams I note they are not hot superstars BUT the part that IS attractive is they are excited to be in a sexual encounter with ME. Its more the female attraction to me in a sexual nature than the actual act of sex with them.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a couple that I was not married, the dreams were to completion, then after I come to a realization I am married and wake up. The guilt was rough and took a couple of days of me repeating to myself, "It was only a dream!" to let it go.

In distant past had one where I walk into our house and to bedroom and see wife and another man in the act, I am distraught and they stop and look at me and just start laughing at me. At that I woke up. 

Damn I hate those kinds of vivid dreams. 

Otherwise the dreams are work, something stupid, or involves me shooting a criminal or in gunfight with military. 

Many dreams over mundane stuff, weeks later come true/happen IRL. It may just be a conversation.

I have known a girl's name that I learned from a dream, had never met her but knew her name. The only Roxanne I have known.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

She dont have to turn on the red light


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Strange. I’ve been having these dreams lately.


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

*My friend at NASA told me he was very satisfied to discover a lake on Mars. He told me it was always a wet dream of his!*


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

heartsbeating said:


> Sexy dreams are few and far between for me. Too busy walking across tops of walls and such. Funny typing that alongside my chosen avatar here. However, there was one a few months ago that was NOT sexy but was sex-related. It was extremely vivid and I shared the dream with Batman and he reacted the same way I did about it, essentially 'ewww!' ....I mean, if my subconscious needs to express something to me why can't it be simple to translate back to me than the freak-show that occurred in that particular dream. What the heck was that one about? And no WAY am I sharing what it was here!


Talking about Batman, I have a super man story.

So one day superman is flying around lonely when he noticed wonder women naked on the beach having what looks like a wet dream.

He figures if he can fly down at the speed of light and do his business she would never even notice. After a few minutes he finally builds the courage and boom he goes in for the kill.

Wonder women in shock screams at the top of her voice "What the hell was that?!" The invisible man in agonizing pain tells her "I have no idea but my ass is killing me"


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rayr44 said:


> Talking about Batman, I have a super man story.
> 
> So one day superman is flying around lonely when he noticed wonder women naked on the beach having what looks like a wet dream.
> 
> ...


An oldie but always a goodie!


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I had one of those dreams last night. In the dream I was getting oral, something that hasn’t happened in over 20 years, and I could remember what it felt like. Woke up horny too.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

GoodDad5 said:


> I had one of those dreams last night. In the dream I was getting oral, something that hasn’t happened in over 20 years, and I could remember what it felt like. Woke up horny too.


OMG, more than 20 years? GoodMom is not holding up her end of the bargain. That ain't cool at all.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

GoodDad5 said:


> I had one of those dreams last night. In the dream I was getting oral, something that hasn’t happened in over 20 years, and I could remember what it felt like. Woke up horny too.


20 years?!?!?! My condolences


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> 20 years?!?!?! My condolences


I could be wrong, but I think a severe lack of oral homage nullifies the marriage.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> I could be wrong, but I think a severe lack of oral homage nullifies the marriage.


...or gives you the right to go find someone who will. (oral or nullify the marriage)


----------

